# Aurora stegasaurus



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Aurora stegosaurus*

Check this out if your interested just click on the forsale page button and then hit the stegosaurus at the top.www.auroraprehistoricscenes.com


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

And just what are our chances of this actually happening? 

I'd love to get a Steg if one was done.

Do we know who this guy is that is asking this info? I've seen this site before...

MMM


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MonsterModelMan said:


> And just what are our chances of this actually happening?
> 
> I'd love to get a Steg if one was done.
> 
> ...


MMM,I was corresponding with Ian that owns that site he said it would be a recast off the original and was wondering if anyone was interested in buying one.I told trev about it and asked him if he would find out some more info on it hopefully he did and will post the info here on this post.But if Ian plans on doing this definitly will buy one even though its a recast still would make a nice addition to my ps kits.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

wolfman66 said:


> MMM,I was corresponding with Ian that owns that site he said it would be a recast off the original and was wondering if anyone was interested in buying one.I told trev about it and asked him if he would find out some more info on it hopefully he did and will post the info here on this post.But if Ian plans on doing this definitly will buy one even though its a recast still would make a nice addition to my ps kits.


MMM,also trev has a link to Ians websight on his linkspage maybe thats were you saw it from.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Mike Evans (mikethealchemist.com) told me this in Oct. 2005:

“Could be a very long time no one has come forward offering to lend me one to mold from and frankly it was a slow seller and cost a bunch to make the molds and cast.” 
Mike 

I hope that Ian can produce the re-casts in a High Quality material and at a Low cost if there is a huge demand for the Stegs! I’d get one for sure until an Aurora original Steggy is produced, with a base, of course!

P-S2


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Mike Evans (mikethealchemist.com) told me this in Oct. 2005:
> 
> “Could be a very long time no one has come forward offering to lend me one to mold from and frankly it was a slow seller and cost a bunch to make the molds and cast.”
> Mike
> ...


Steve,go to Ian sight he taking down names to see how many will be interested in it.I told him to count me in for one but before he committs to recasting it he wants to see how many more will be interested in getting stegy


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I went to Ian's site and sent him my info too! I would definately buy one if it were affordable like the Parasaur kit.....of course...I'd then be looking for someone to make a base for this kit that would fit into the PS scenes layout...!

Someone please let me know if there is any movement on this subject...please!

MMM


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Wolf, i've sent my info to him as well. 
As far as the base is concerned, You could probably make one pretty simple. Just fudge one out of thin plywood and magic sculpt or something simular and use the photo of the Aurora Steg for the blueprint. And from what I understand, it'll fit right next to the Allo and Ankylo bases.

P-S2


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I'm holding off saying anything about this until I get a chance to find out some more facts.
Is Ian doing this in conjunction with Mike?
And I really need to mention to him that he should rephrase that statement on his site. 'Recast' has a very negative connotation in this hobby, and for good reason. If the original manufacturer is going to re-release the kit, I think a better term to use would be ro remold the kit.

With working 2 jobs, I just haven't had time to sit down and do the correspondence yet though.

I did also receive info from another person who says he talked to Mike.
And he said he was told that if Mike could get commitments for 10 kits, it would be worth it to re-release the model.

What I need to do, is get Mike's contact info and correspond with him directly, so I know exactly what is going on.

But I'm not really going to have time to do much of anything until after WF.
I'm still trying to finish all 3 of my contest entries at this point in time.
I'm hoping Mike will be working the Alchemy table, and I will get a chance to talk to him directly at WF.
Then I will post exactly what is going on with this on my site, on the page for the Steg that is almost ready to go live.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Trevor, I for one would like to see the steg come forth, but in my previous post here he sounded to me like he has no more originals or molds to speak of let alone anybody to buy them. If Mike needs more people to commit to buy, for him to make, we on this board, ought to bombard him with the requests. Looks like so far four of us are willing participants.

I also rather have a styene kit instead of resin, but that's not goin' to happen.

We'll be waiting anxiously for your return, answer and comments after WF'06.

Good luck

P-S2


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Oh, I have no doubt I can drum up the commitments for him as long as the numbers aren't real big. ( I think somewhere around 25 wouldn't be too hard to find, but I doubt it will take that many)

I too am curious about if he has managed to find one to work with.

I know the old molds were shot already, then they were lost in the fire.
Along with the original pattern to make them from.


That is why I am not charging ahead with any comments, or lists of interested people.
If he doesn't have a kit to work with, or the time to put towards the project, then there is no use getting people's hopes up.
But if there is a way to make it happen, I will get behind it 100%.
I just want to hear it from the horses mouth, so to speak.
I appreciate the correspondence I have been getting on the subject lately.
But I know from experience, getting things second or third hand can be a bit mis-leading.
Not so say anyone is passing on bad info.
I just want to know what the hell I am actually talking about before I open my mouth.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Trev,has Ian contacted you about the stegy on his sight?I sent him a email but he hasnt responded yet and wondering if he responded to you with some info?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

No, nothing.
Though I also haven't had time to send him an email either.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I heard back from him 5/12 and he said it was in the very early stages. I asked him about timing and he said conservatively...like September.

Trevor, if Mike commits to doing this...he lives in the states and his shipping charges would be alot more reasonable. Ian looks like he lives in the UK from his e-mail addy...

Please let us know about what you find out at WF. 

Have a good time...tell everyone hey at the LL...can't make it there this year!

MMM


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I talked to Mike at WF.
He says there has been a lot of interest in this lately so he does want to reissue it.
The big problem is that his masters went up in the fire.
He doesn't have a kit to work from.

The good news, is that he knows someone who does have the kit and will probably be able to borrow it.
If not, he has a back-up.
Larry at Action Hobbies has already offered to let him use the built-up that he has.

So it will happen.
No firm time-frame other than sometime within the next year.

I know it seems like a long time to wait, but at least now there is hope.
And it will give everyone time to save their money.
Remember this is going to be over $200.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

TAY666 said:


> I talked to Mike at WF.
> He says there has been a lot of interest in this lately so he does want to reissue it.
> The big problem is that his masters went up in the fire.
> He doesn't have a kit to work from.
> ...


Trev,Your the King Of the PS scenes and your right the wait will be worth it in the long run and Thanks for getting this info to us on such a sought after kit! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks Trev...this is GREAT news! 

So...it looks like IAN is from the UK and Mike is from the US...are there 2 efforts going on to bring this kit back to life?

I think it would be cheaper if I went with the US issue do to the cost of shipping!

Someone please let me know when we can order these...e-mail me...PM me...whatever! 

I definately want one!

Thanks again Trev for the info!

MMM


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

WHOOOHOOOO! Can't wait to get me hands on one. I've been dying to paint this for years. I had a blast doin' up the Para (BTW, my first resin kit, too). Thanks again Trevor for pullin' through with the 411.

P-S2


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Not a problem.
Even though I already have one now, I know what it was like.
I'd like everyone who wants one to be able to get one.

I was talking to Larry at Action Hobbies.
Was surprised to find out how few of the Para's he has sold so far.
Like less than 10.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

TAY666 said:


> ...I was talking to Larry at Action Hobbies.
> Was surprised to find out how few of the Para's he has sold so far.
> Like less than 10.


You're kidding, right? 

And to think that I am one of those "less than ten" people...

MMM


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

WOW Trev!!!  I never reallized how big that bad boy was. Seeing it next to the Trike and Mammoth makes my mouth drool...........................(oops! got some on the keyboard.)lol Everybody has got to check it out!!!! Go to Trevors website at http://tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/steg.htm and see it for your self!!!!

I most definitely want one for sure NOW. Thanks Again Trevor!!!! :thumbsup: 

P-S2


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Thanks.
I was just coming here to post that link 

One of the few things I got done on my website "to do" list before my computer crashed this weekend.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

*ATTENTION* :wave: 
The (Aurora) Stegosaurus is going to be re-issued by Mike Evans of Alchemy Works. He's producing only 40 so give him a heads up if you want one!!! The price will be around $218.00 with S & H! :thumbsup: 

Steve (P-S2)


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Where did you hear this?
I checked their site and didn't see any mention of it.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

TAY666 said:


> Where did you hear this?
> I checked their site and didn't see any mention of it.


Danny first notified me of this a week ago, then I contacted and recieved info from Mike personally. There will also be a base to accompany the kit this time. Mike Evans and Chris Lynch are co-producing the base. Should be available in 3 months! :thumbsup: Sorry, no pics at this time.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Do you know if the base will be conformal to the rest of the Prehistoric Scenes bases or will it be like what was seen in the proto-type photo from Aurora?


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

heiki said:


> Do you know if the base will be conformal to the rest of the Prehistoric Scenes bases or will it be like what was seen in the proto-type photo from Aurora?


Not quite sure. Unofficially, I heard it was suppose to fit next to the Para from Action Hobbies. Remember, Unofficially! 
If anybody knows that info, please spill.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

steve after speaking with mike through serveral emails it definitly will fit next to the parasuar kit.The price tag on the stegy is $200.00 and there will only be 40 castings made of this kit so if your interested in getting one contact mike over at alchemy and he will take deposits to hold a kit for ya.So dont miss out on getting one of thses stegy kits cause as we all know once there gone there gone!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Just posted over on the Clubhouse that the Stego base and add-ons have been completed and turned over to Mike at Alchemy. If you'd like to see a preview of it, check it out here:

http://ravenstarstudios.blogspot.com/ 

Chris has also mentioned if you want more info, contact Mike at:

[email protected]


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

That does not look like the proposed Aurora Stegasaurus;

http://photos1.blogger.com/x/blogger/6467/2656/1600/853376/PSbabysetgoandbase%20002.jpg


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I got a rock ??????


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

heiki said:


> That does not look like the proposed Aurora Stegosaurus;


No! No! No! :lol: That's just the base and _add-ons_ for the Large Steggy. To see the Large Stego go to Trevor's web page:
http://tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/steg.htm


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Here's my version of the kit. This was a fun one to build!!! Very little trouble.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Needs a base to make it come alive.Shouldn't be too hard for you since you did a great job on the Stegosaurus itself.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> Needs a base to make it come alive.Shouldn't be too hard for you since you did a great job on the Stegosaurus itself.


The Stegy does come with a three part base also a baby steg and cyad,log and rocks plus a tree stump


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Of course,how forgetful from me.How much would the Stego only cost.Secondly,the cost of big Stego with small Stego and possibly tree stump,but without the base as such.I still say that MOBEUS and company should try a shot at the least on one DINO in AURORA style and include the box art in AURORA style as well.Stego or Para are good subjects for everybody.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just to by the steg is $199.95+shipping $17.95 and the other stuff like the base the baby and the extra addon's is $59.95+shipping $9.95 and all together is $269.95 shipping include,But if you live outta state its best to contact him for a shipping quote on it then.But if you just want the steg and baby and the tree stump your best bet is to contact mike and see what he can do for ya on that one.Here's his link to his sitewww.mikethealchemist.comAlso this kit is limited to 50 castings so hurry if you want one.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Thanks.I'll make up my mind about possibly buying this kit.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I've got an OOB review posted here

http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/kits/stegoob.html


----------

